# Weekly Competition 2017-28



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R2 F' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U2
*2. *U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' F R2
*3. *U' F2 R2 F R U' R' U' F U'
*4. *U2 F' U F' U2 F' U' R' F'
*5. *R' F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' R' U2

*3x3x3
1. *D2 R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U B2 U L2 B R' D' R2 U2 L' D' R2 D F2
*2. *B' U2 R2 D2 R2 U B' L' F' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D F2 R2 U'
*3. *R2 U B2 D B2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 U2 L' R D L' D2 R B D' L
*4. *D2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 F' U2 B R2 U' L F R2 B' R2 D2 L B' U'
*5. *D' F2 D' R2 L' F' B' U2 D' R U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D F2 B2 U2

*4x4x4
1. *B2 U2 Rw Fw Rw U F2 L2 R2 Uw U2 B' L' Rw2 B Fw F2 D U B2 Uw' R' B' L' Rw' Uw' L2 B Fw R' Uw' B D' B U2 L' D L Rw U2
*2. *F D2 U2 Rw Fw D' L2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw F Rw2 Uw L Uw2 U2 F Rw' D2 Uw' F D2 F D' L R D' L Rw D' Fw2 F' U' R' D' F D' U R2
*3. *U' Rw2 R' Uw U2 L' F Rw2 D2 Uw Rw' Fw2 F L Rw' D2 Fw D' U2 B' F U Fw L' R2 F' U' R' Fw Rw' Fw Uw' R' Uw U B2 U R2 B2 R'
*4. *F' L' Rw B' L' Fw' Uw Rw2 B' R B' U Rw D' Uw2 U' Fw' F' Uw2 B L' U' L' Fw R2 U' F' R' B D' Rw2 Fw' L2 R2 B2 F R' B Fw' R2
*5. *F' Rw D Uw U Fw' F' Uw2 Rw2 B' Rw' Uw2 Fw' L2 B' R2 B2 Rw F' L Rw' R2 D2 L R D' U2 L Fw Uw Fw Uw U Rw2 Fw F Rw2 Fw2 D B2

*5x5x5
1. *Fw' Lw' D' Bw' Dw' B D2 Dw' Fw2 L Fw2 L U2 Bw Rw D2 Dw' F' Lw2 Bw' L U Bw2 Dw' Uw' R' B' Bw2 F Lw D2 Bw F' L U2 L R' Fw' F Dw2 Fw2 D U2 Bw Rw2 F2 Lw Rw Uw2 Rw' B2 Rw' Dw U' B L' R' D Uw2 Rw'
*2. *Fw2 L' D' Uw' R U2 B' Bw' F2 Lw D' U2 Rw' Dw2 F2 Rw Dw2 F2 D' U2 Bw D L' Lw' R' U' R2 B2 Fw2 F2 Rw B Bw' F Uw' U2 B Uw Lw2 F2 Lw Uw' L Dw2 U' L Rw' Dw2 R' Uw R' B' Fw2 Dw' Fw' R' Uw2 Rw' Bw' Fw
*3. *R' Dw2 L' R' Uw R2 Dw U2 Lw2 D2 Fw' Rw2 D' B F' L' D Dw Uw U' F2 D' Fw2 Lw' Dw B' Uw2 Lw2 R2 Dw Rw R2 Dw' Uw Fw' U L2 F2 Dw' Uw' R2 Dw2 R' Bw U' F Uw R D Dw Bw2 Uw Rw' Fw2 L B Fw F2 D' Fw'
*4. *Lw2 Dw Rw R B' Dw' Lw' R2 Bw' Rw2 Uw' Bw' Fw Lw' R2 Uw U' Fw F Uw2 L' U2 Bw D Uw2 L Bw Lw2 F2 D' Fw' Uw' U2 F2 U L B2 U2 Lw2 Dw Lw' Bw2 F Rw2 B2 Rw B2 F' Dw F D2 Uw' U L2 Lw D B Bw D Uw
*5. *B2 F2 D R2 F' U Rw' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Fw' Lw2 D' Uw R' D' L Lw Dw' R B U' L2 R2 Fw2 R Fw Dw L' Lw Bw' R' D' F2 L2 Bw2 L2 Fw2 L R2 Bw' F R' Bw2 D Rw' F' L' Bw2 Lw R2 Fw' Dw Uw R Uw Bw Fw L2 Uw2

*6x6x6
1. *2R 2F L 2L R' 2B2 3U' 2L' 2U' R2 B2 F' 3U 2L 2B 3U B2 2B 3F 3U' 3R2 2D' 3U' B2 2D' 2F' U 3F2 U 2L2 3F 2D2 L2 3R D' 2D2 3R' 2F2 L 2B' 2F' 2D B2 2R' D' 3F2 2F 2D' L2 2L2 3F 3U' 2F2 D 3U' R2 2D2 2U 2B F' R' 2U2 2L' 2B 3F D2 2B2 L D' 2B'
*2. *B U2 3R D 2D U2 2B2 3U' 2F2 U R2 2D 3U2 3R 3F F 2L' 2F' L 3F' 3R' 2F 2D 2U U2 2L 2D' L 2D 2U2 2B U2 3F L2 U 3R' 2R2 2F' F' L2 B' 3R2 2R D2 3U2 3F' 2F F2 R2 B' 2B2 F' 2D2 2R2 B' 2B F2 D2 2D2 B' D 2F2 R2 2B F2 2R2 2B' F2 L2 3F2
*3. *2U 3F U2 L' 2B' F2 3R' F L' 2D' 2U2 F' L' 2R2 R' B2 2D F2 3R2 F' 2L' R2 3F' 2L' 2R' 3U U' B' 2B2 3U2 2L 3R2 F 2L2 2D2 2L2 D' R2 2D' B F' 2D' U' 2F 3R R 3F2 D' 2D2 3F L' 2L' R' 2D' 2U 2B2 3F 2R B 3U2 2B F 2R' 2F F2 D2 2U' 2R D2 B
*4. *L2 R' 2D 3R' 2R' R U 2B2 3F2 D2 U2 2L' 2R2 R' B' 3R2 B 3U2 2U2 U' 3F D2 3F 2D2 3U2 2U U2 3R' U' 2B D2 2D 3U2 L D F D 2D' 3R 3U' 3F 3U2 3F2 R' 2F2 2U 2R' 2U L 2L 3U L2 3R 2R R' 2D' 2U2 2R' 2D2 2B' 2L R 2D2 3U' 2F2 3U L 2D2 3U2 2U2
*5. *2B2 F2 U2 B' 2F2 D' 2B2 2D' 3U 2L 2R' R 2D 3F 2F' F' L2 D2 3F 2L2 F' 2D2 3U2 2B2 F2 3R2 D 2L' 3F 3R 2B' D2 2U2 3F 2D2 3U2 L' 2R D' 3U R 2F' U 3F2 2U2 2L2 2U' 3R 2D 2F' 2U' 2F F2 2R' R2 D' 2D 2B' 2R2 R2 3U' 3R2 2R R D 2L2 F2 D U2 B'

*7x7x7
1. *3L' 3R' B L 2L2 2R' 2B 3B D 2D' 3D 2L2 3L 3F L 3D 2L2 2D2 2F2 2R 3D' 3R' 2R' B' 3F' 2R2 B 3U2 2B2 2U2 3L2 3B 2R' D2 3R' U' L 2R' 2D2 3B2 3R 2U F 2D' 3U' 2U2 F' L2 2B 3L U B D 3F' F' D 3D2 2F2 U2 2R' B2 3B 3F' L' B2 3B2 2F2 3U 3R 3F' 3R2 U2 3L2 B' U2 L B D' 3L2 3F2 2U' R' B' 3B2 2D' 2L2 B2 L 3L 2F D2 3B L' 3B 2R 3B' 3U 3L2 2R' 3F2
*2. *3D 3U' U 3L' 3R2 B' 3U2 3F2 3R' B2 2B' L' 2L 2B2 2L 2D L2 3L B' 3R 3D' 2F' 3D2 3L 3B U' B 3D 2F2 F 3R 2R 3F2 2R' 3B 2F' F2 3R' F 2L' 2D' 3D' 3U2 3B' F' L' 2R 3U U2 3R 2F' 2L 3D' R B' F' L2 3R 2F2 3U 3R' U' 3R' 3U2 3L F2 3L R' D' 2L2 3R 2D' 3R' 2D2 U' R2 3F 2F 3L 3F F' R 3B 3F2 2F' 3R 2R2 D' 3D U 3F2 2L 3L2 3F2 2L2 3R' 2F2 F2 3U2 U'
*3. *2D' 3R' R2 2U2 F L' 2L2 3R2 2B F' 3U' R F' 2L2 3F' 2U' 3R2 2R 2D' 2L 3U' 3L 2R R2 3U2 2B2 3D' L' 3B 2D2 U2 L 3R R2 B2 2D2 3R2 F L' 3L' 3R' B' 2B' 3F2 2F L 2B' L2 3R' R2 D' 2R2 F2 D 3F' F 3U' 3F 2F 2L' D2 2F' L2 U' 2B2 F' 3L2 2U 3F2 2R' R 2D 2R 3D2 2L' 2F2 3R' 2F 3D B 3F' 3R2 R' 2D 2U' 2F2 3U2 3B 2U' 2L F2 3D 2U F' 2D L2 2D' 3B2 F' 2R'
*4. *3F2 3R 2R' 2U2 L B 3R 3U2 3F2 2L' 3L' F 3R U 3R2 2D2 3B2 2D 3U 3F' L D' 3U 3F' L 2L2 3L' 3R' 2R 2F 3D' 2U2 R U' 3F2 2L B' U2 3F 2R 2D' B' 2F2 L' 2L 2R' 2B 2F' 3R' 2U' F' 3D' B 2B 3F 3R 3F' 2F2 D 3U2 L' D' 3R2 2B' F' 3L 3D2 L' 2L R 3B' R' 2D2 3L2 R 2F2 F2 2U' U2 3F' 3D 2L2 2D' 3D 3F2 F' R 2B' L' U2 2L 2R2 3F' 3U 3F D 3U' R' 2F R
*5. *L' 3B' 3F' 2R2 U' 3F 3U2 3R' 2R2 D' R 3D B2 3L' 3B' 2L2 2D 3D' L' U 3L' 3R2 R 2D' R2 3U' 2B 3R' U' L2 2B 3F2 3L 2U2 2L F' 3D 2B U' 2L' 2F' R2 3B' 2U2 F 2D L' 3U2 2R2 2U2 R2 D 3U B R2 D' 2D2 2U' 2R2 2F 3D2 L2 2R' 2F2 2R R' D' 2L2 3R2 3F' 3R2 R2 2U2 L2 D2 3D 2B2 3B' D R 2D 2B F 2R2 U2 2B 3U 2U' 2R 3D 2U 2F 2D2 3B2 F' 2L 3D 3B2 3L 3U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U R' F2 R' U2 R2 F R' U
*2. *U2 R' U F2 R' F U' R' U2
*3. *U R2 U R' F U F' U2 F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U2 R U F U' L' F2 D' L2 U2 F' D L' B U' R' L' D U F' R' Uw'
*2. *D' F R2 D' U2 F2 B' U' D F2 U2 B2 R L F2 D L' F2 R Fw Uw'
*3. *D F2 U2 D2 R2 D' U B' L' D U2 F2 B2 L2 D F2 B' D2 B D' U' Rw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *U2 B F' R2 D2 Rw Fw2 D Fw L2 D B2 Fw F Rw2 R2 B D Uw2 U L B L' U' Fw2 D R B' D' Fw' D F2 D' Rw' Fw Uw Fw' Uw2 U' B
*2. *B' Uw' Rw2 Fw R2 D' Uw Rw' B2 D U2 F Rw R2 B Fw' Uw' U2 Rw' D2 B F L' Uw Fw2 F' L B2 D2 Uw Fw' Uw2 U Fw' F U2 R2 U' R' Fw2
*3. *Rw' R Fw' Uw' U' B2 R B F' D B2 U B2 Fw F2 U' L' R2 F2 L2 Uw' B Fw' F' U2 L R D' Uw Fw R2 D Uw2 U' Rw' B Fw R F2 L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Rw' Bw2 L Uw Bw Rw2 Bw' U B D Lw2 D2 Dw' Uw' U' Rw' D2 Uw2 L2 R' Bw' L F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' L' Lw R' Dw Fw' Dw R2 Dw2 U Rw Bw2 Fw' F' Rw Uw' U' Fw2 F' D Dw' Uw' Lw' B D' Lw' Fw U' R D' U L2 Bw F' Rw2
*2. *Uw2 U2 L Lw2 B' Rw' Uw F2 L B2 Fw' F Rw2 Dw Bw2 F2 U2 B2 Bw D' L Rw' Fw' D2 U2 Lw' Bw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R D2 L Fw2 D2 Rw' D Dw R2 Uw2 U' F' D2 L U' Rw D' B Fw' D2 Dw2 U' Fw' Lw R D2 F D Dw' Uw'
*3. *R' D2 B' Dw' U' F D2 Bw Dw U Rw2 F2 D2 Dw B2 F2 L2 Dw' Uw2 U' Bw2 Fw Lw Uw' Fw Lw2 Uw' Rw' Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 R' Fw Rw U' Lw B Uw Rw B' Dw' Fw2 U2 B D' Lw R' Bw2 L' Lw' D2 Lw R2 Uw' F U R2 F2 Rw2 R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2F U' B2 2L' 2B2 2R' 2D2 3R2 3U2 L 2L' R 3U' 2R' 3F2 L 2L2 3U2 L' 2R' 2F L2 2L' D' L2 2F F2 2R2 3U2 3F 3R2 R2 2D2 2U' L' 3U 2U2 2F' L 2R' 2B D' B2 U' 2B' 3F 2L2 F' 2R2 2F' 2R2 2B' 2F 3R D' 2L 3U2 2R' R2 2F2 2D2 3R 2D' 3U 3F' D2 2D2 3U' 3F' 2F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3U' B2 R' F' 2L 2R' R2 D2 2L 3L 2D' 3D L 3D 3L 3R' 3B 3F2 3D' U2 2R' D' 3D 3R2 B L' 3U' 2U2 F' R' 2B 3B U' 2F' 3R2 U2 3L 2R R' 3U 2U' L2 3L' 3R2 D 2D2 2U2 L' D 3B L2 2L' U2 2B' 2D2 B2 L2 2R2 2B2 2F F' 2D' 2F L2 D2 2D2 3D2 3U R U' 3F 3R' 3B' 2F 3L 3D2 2L' 2U2 3F2 2U2 B2 3U2 U' 3F2 3L2 2B L2 B' 3B' 3F2 3D2 3U B' 2D' L2 R2 3D' 3U 2F' 2D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U D2 B' L' D F R2 F R U2 R' F' B D' R2 L' D2 B R U2 D' Fw Uw2
*2. *U R2 D B2 F' R B' R' D' F2 R D2 L' D' L' U' F' L2 R' F D2 Fw Uw
*3. *B2 R' B' U' B U' F2 R2 L D' B2 L U B U B2 U B R' U D2 Rw
*4. *F' B D L2 U' L B' D' R' F D2 R F' B2 D' B' U' L2 U R' Fw Uw2
*5. *U2 D' F' B' L2 F' U B2 R2 F2 B R B2 D B2 D' U' B2 U2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*6. *B' U2 F L2 B' L2 R U' B2 L2 B' R L' U' L' B2 R2 U2 R2 U R' Fw Uw'
*7. *U2 D2 B' D2 R B R F' B' L2 D B' R2 D F' L2 B' U2 L' U' Rw' Uw'
*8. *D2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 B R D R2 L2 B' D R D2 L2 F' R' B2 Rw' Uw
*9. *F' B' R D' L R' F' L B' L' B2 U D' L F2 D B' U' B2 U Fw' Uw
*10. *F L B' U2 B F L' R2 D2 F L' D U' F2 L D2 U B2 R U2 L2 Fw' Uw
*11. *L2 R B F L' D' B2 D2 L D' U2 F B2 L' U B2 D B L F Rw Uw
*12. *U2 F' D U2 L2 R F' U2 D' B2 R' B' L2 R2 U2 L2 F' L D' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*13. *U F B' R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 D2 R' F' U B2 R2 B R U2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*14. *R' B D' B2 F' U2 F2 R' B' F U2 D B2 U F' L2 B' U L2 Fw' Uw'
*15. *U' D' L' R2 U2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R' B R B' F' U2 B2 L2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*16. *D2 R2 D L' U' B L' F R2 D U' F' L' F R F B L' B' U' D' Fw Uw2
*17. *U L' R2 F' L' F B L' U2 F2 R2 B' F2 D' F U' F B D Rw' Uw2
*18. *F U2 B2 D' B D B F2 L' R U2 L2 R' U2 F2 L' R2 D2 R2 B' L Fw' Uw'
*19. *R F' B2 L2 R D U F' R' F2 L' R2 D U2 F2 D U2 B' F' R' Fw' Uw'
*20. *L' B D' R' U' R F R' L' F' L2 F U2 D' F2 R2 B' D R2 F2 Rw Uw'
*21. *L' D' L' B2 L D2 F2 D' U F' D' L R' F R2 L2 F U R' U Fw Uw
*22. *L2 F R' D2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 F' L2 D' U' R' D' F2 B2 R F' U2 D Rw2 Uw2
*23. *B D' F' U D' F B2 U D L' R2 D' U2 B2 F' R B F D2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*24. *R' L2 F R L F2 B L' D2 F U2 F' D2 L F D2 U B' R2 F2 Rw Uw'
*25. *B' U2 L2 F2 U L U2 L2 U L R2 D' L B2 F' R U2 B' D2 Fw'
*26. *U2 L F2 U' B L' F U L2 B2 R' F2 B2 D B R' L' B' R' D B2 Rw Uw2
*27. *U2 F' B' R D U L R2 B L' B R2 U' L R' F2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 Fw' Uw'
*28. *D' B' U R' D R F L' U' R L F U2 R2 D B D' L2 R U Fw'
*29. *U D' L' U B2 D' R F' B' U' B L U' B2 U' F' U D' R F B Rw Uw'
*30. *U' L D' F' D2 R' U' L' B D' R F2 U2 B D' U' L R F Rw Uw
*31. *R' U2 R' L2 B2 U' D' F' R2 B' R D F2 B D' U' B2 R2 U' Fw' Uw
*32. *R2 F' B' U2 F2 B2 U' B' D2 U' B' L' F' L2 U L' F2 L2 U2 D' R Fw Uw
*33. *B2 D' B' U' B2 D' L' U2 R' B2 R2 L2 B' U2 R' U' D L2 D' B U Fw' Uw'
*34. *R' U' F2 L2 F2 B2 U R' U L D2 U B2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 B U2 Fw' Uw2
*35. *D' R2 L B2 F D2 L' U F2 D L B' U' B2 U R2 L' D' F' D2 Rw' Uw
*36. *B2 U' D2 F U F2 L D' F2 D F' D U' B2 F2 L F2 U B R2 F' Rw' Uw2
*37. *U2 B' R2 B' D' B L U2 L F2 L R' B L B F' R' D' F L' Fw' Uw
*38. *D U B D2 L B U' L U L2 B' D' F' B2 R' L F2 B D' R Fw' Uw
*39. *L' D B2 F D F U D R' B R' U2 L' D R' D' B D' L2 R2 B2 Rw Uw'
*40. *D' L2 U' L' D U L' D L D L B' R' U2 B' U L' B' L F2 B2 Rw Uw
*41. *D' B D L2 D U' L' U' B' F2 L' R F2 L2 B2 D' F' L2 F' R L Fw' Uw'
*42. *D L2 F U' F2 B2 L' B R2 F' B L' D F2 L' U D2 L' B L Fw Uw
*43. *D F B' L' U F2 U L2 B U B F L F2 R' U D L2 F Rw2
*44. *L B2 F' U2 L D2 F U' F L' U2 B2 F L F2 B U L' D2 Rw
*45. *F R L' D2 U R' B2 D2 B U2 R B L2 R' B' R2 U L2 R D Rw Uw2
*46. *D' B' U B2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 R U' B2 U' D' R' D2 F R B' U2 B Rw2 Uw
*47. *F R2 F' D2 L2 R' B2 L B L' U F2 R2 D' R' L D B F' U2 Fw' Uw2
*48. *U D L2 U F U' F' R' L F R2 L' D2 U' R' U D' F2 L Fw Uw
*49. *R' L F2 R B U2 L R U B2 R' L U' L' F' L2 B2 F L' F' B2 Rw' Uw'
*50. *F U R B U2 F' L U' L' F' D2 F B U D' R D2 B' L2 U D Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F2 D2 F2 L R F2 L U2 F2 U2 B2 F R' D2 U2 R2 F2 D' B' F U'
*2. *L2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 R2 F' U' R' D' U' L B' L' R' F2
*3. *U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' L F D2 R' D2 R2 B' L' D U
*4. *U F R2 F R U B R U F U B2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U2
*5. *B2 D B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U B2 U2 F D' U' R' D2 B2 R2 U L2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F' L2 R2 D2 B D2 B' L2 B2 L2 F' L' R' B' R F U R2 F D'
*2. *F D2 R2 F U2 L2 B' L2 R2 F L' F U B F' U B2 L2 F' D
*3. *B L2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 B U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F L' R2 U' R F' U' L2
*4. *L' U' D B R' D' B R2 L U2 B' U2 R2 L2 B R2 F' L2 U2 D2
*5. *F' L' U2 F U R L F' U' L2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B D2 L2 D2 L U' B' D B2 U2
*2. *B2 D2 F2 L B2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 L2 B L D B' R2 F' D R U' F2
*3. *F2 R2 U R2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 D' L U2 R F2 R B L2 B L' U'
*4. *R2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D L U2 F' L' D B2 U F D2 L' U'
*5. *L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 B L B' D2 F L B2 R' U' F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' L2 U' F' L2 U2 F2 U R'

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R U2 F2 R2 U' R U R' F'
*3. *L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D' F2 R' F' R U L U2 B' R2 F2 R'
*4. *R2 B2 F Uw' U2 L2 D Rw' D2 B' F2 U2 Fw' F' Uw' U2 R Uw B' U' F2 U2 R2 U L' B L B2 Fw' R' Uw' Fw Uw2 B F Rw2 Uw' Fw2 R Fw

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U2 R' F' U R' U R' U2 R'
*3. *F2 U2 R2 D2 R' D2 R U2 B2 L2 R' U F' D L' B U' R D' R F2
*4. *L U Fw' F' D Uw U' Fw' Uw2 U' F2 U2 Rw' D' Uw Fw F' D2 B2 Rw' Uw' Rw B Fw F' Rw2 B2 F2 D' U L U Rw' Uw Rw2 U' L2 F' R' B
*5. *Lw Fw' D' B' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 R2 Bw Fw2 F' Lw U2 Fw2 F2 U Bw' Fw' Dw2 R' F2 Lw' Fw L2 Fw F' Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 L' Lw Uw2 L2 Bw' Dw Lw Uw R' Bw U Lw2 Rw2 R2 Uw L D2 Dw2 L' Lw2 Bw Fw2 D' B Fw' F

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F U2 R' U2 R F R' F R2
*3. *U2 F' U2 B D2 B U2 L2 D2 B L2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 B D' B2 R D'
*4. *L2 Rw D B F' L2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' F' D Uw' U' B F' Uw2 L Fw' L' B' R' Fw2 Uw U2 L2 B' F' Rw D L B2 Fw L2 D' Fw F' U' L2 B2 Fw'
*5. *D2 U Rw' Fw' F' Uw' B U2 Rw2 Uw F' D Lw2 R Fw Dw' U2 Lw Uw2 Rw' Fw Lw Dw Rw' Uw2 U Bw' Rw Bw Uw' Rw F' R2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw L' Rw R Bw2 L' U' Bw' Fw' Dw' Rw' R2 Uw F Dw' Uw2 L Rw D' Bw' F2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2
*6. *D2 3F L R2 2F' L 2B' F2 L' 3R' 2B 3F D2 L 2F 2U 2F F 2L' 2F 2D2 U 2L2 B' 2R' 2B' 2R2 3F' L 2R2 2F' F 2L 2U2 L2 3R' F' 2L' 2B' R' B' 2U2 2B F2 2L2 3R 2R2 2B' F2 D R D2 2U2 U L2 B2 F' 3R 3U U B2 3R2 B 2D2 R' D 2D2 R 3U2 U

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R' F U2 R' U F2 U R U'
*3. *L2 F2 L U2 L' B2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 U' R2 U B' U' R2 F' D L' F2
*4. *Fw R' D2 Uw' U2 Fw2 D' Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw U' B2 Fw' F Rw Uw2 U2 F R2 U' Rw Fw' F' D' L D F' Rw2 Fw Rw' R' U Fw2 U2 B' Uw R2
*5. *Uw2 Fw' R B Bw2 U2 B Fw2 Uw2 L' Rw' Uw2 F2 Uw' L' Lw R' Dw B2 Dw2 Rw' Fw2 U2 B F2 Dw Rw' U' Rw Fw Lw2 B' F Lw R U' L D' U' Lw' R B' Uw' U' L2 F' L R D' Uw' R2 Bw Lw Uw Bw2 Rw' B' D' U Rw
*6. *B2 U2 3F' U' 2B' 2R' D2 2D2 2U' R' U2 B 2F' 3R2 B2 2B' F' D2 3R' 2U U' 2L2 3R R2 2D2 2B2 F 2R' B2 L' D L2 2D U' 2L' 2B' 3U2 U 2R' R 2F' F' 2U' 2F2 2D2 3U 2L2 2D 2U 3R 2R2 R2 D B' 2F L2 2D 2R' U B' D2 R' B 3F2 2D' U2 2F' 2L' 2R' F'
*7. *D 3D U 2R2 3F2 2D' U2 2R2 2U' 3R' 2F2 F' U' 2L' 3F 2F' 3R2 2R 2U2 2B2 2L' 2B 2R D' F' 2R2 3D R 2D2 F' 3L U 2B2 2R' U2 2L' 2D2 2R' R2 2F' 3R' B' D' F2 3U' 2B 2D 3D2 U R2 3U' 2R2 3D' 3L' R2 3D' 3L2 R 2F2 D' 2L R 2D 3L 2D 3U 2F D 3L' 3R2 2D2 3F2 2L2 B2 3B' 3F' 2D' 3D 2U' U F' 3R D' 3D2 3U' 2R2 3D 2F' 2L' 2F' L' 3L2 3F' L2 3D' 3U' B 3D2 R' 3D2

*Clock
1. *UR4+ DR2+ DL2+ UL0+ U5- R3- D5- L4- ALL3+ y2 U2+ R3+ D4- L2+ ALL2- UR
*2. *UR5+ DR2+ DL4+ UL2+ U1- R3- D3+ L1+ ALL5+ y2 U1- R5+ D0+ L4- ALL2+ DL
*3. *UR4- DR5+ DL5- UL5+ U1- R5+ D5+ L5- ALL0+ y2 U1- R6+ D0+ L2+ ALL5+
*4. *UR4+ DR5+ DL5+ UL1- U2- R4- D3+ L0+ ALL5- y2 U2+ R4+ D4- L3- ALL6+ UR DL UL
*5. *UR1- DR1+ DL4+ UL5+ U3+ R0+ D4- L5+ ALL1- y2 U2+ R4- D2- L6+ ALL6+

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U L' B U' L' B' U L' B u
*2. *B U' R' L R B U l' r' b u'
*3. *R U' R' U' R B' U' R' u
*4. *L' R' B U' L' U' L R' l' u'
*5. *U L U L' U R L B R' l r' b' u

*Square-1
1. *(0, 5) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5)
*2. *(0, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (-3, -2)
*3. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, -3) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, 0) / (6, 4)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) / (1, 0) /
*5. *(0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (6, -4) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) /

*Skewb
1. *L' U L B R' B L U' R' B' U'
*2. *L' U R L' U B' U R U B' U'
*3. *U L' R' B L R' L' B R' B' U'
*4. *U' R' B U L' R' B U' R' B' U'
*5. *L' U R' B L U' B R U B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R F' R U' F U' F2 U R
*3. *D R2 B2 D F2 U B2 D' F2 U' B2 R' F R U' B U2 F' R D B2
*4. *R2 D U2 L' D' U L' Fw U B2 Fw' Rw' Uw' U' L2 Uw U L Rw R2 F L B2 Fw2 F' L R D2 F D Uw' B2 Rw R F2 Rw' D2 R2 Uw2 U
*5. *Bw2 L2 Rw Uw2 Bw L2 Rw D2 Rw2 R' B2 Bw2 D B' Fw D' U2 Bw Uw2 Fw2 D2 Uw' Lw B' Bw' Fw' Dw Bw2 Fw2 L2 B2 Lw D' Uw2 Lw' R' Dw L' U Rw' R U2 Bw D L' Bw2 Dw Bw' Fw F' L Lw Dw L D B' Dw2 B U2 Fw'
*OH. *F2 R' U2 L' B2 L R F2 R U2 R2 F' L2 D' U R B' D' F2 U' R
*Clock. *UR3- DR4- DL2+ UL3- U5+ R1- D6+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U1- R4- D2- L2+ ALL4+ UR
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R' L U' R' B R B R' l' b
*Skewb. *U' B U R U' B' U' R' L' B' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 2) /


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 11, 2017)

*2x2: *(4.23), 5.21, (6.19), 5.44, 4.80* = 5.16 
3x3: *16.14, (17.46), 15.12, 14.20, (13.41)* = 15.16
4x4: *1:14.91, 1:18.06, (1:26.68), 1:25.06, (1:10.31)* = 1:19.34
3x3OH: *45.83, (38.40), 38.51, 39.76, (50.30)* = 41.36
Pyraminx: *3.95, 6.99, (3.15), 4.62, (7.49)* = 5.19
Square-1: *44.57, 48.92, 47.65, (39.72), 1:13.02* = 47.05
Skewb: *13.77, (12.06), 13.46, (21.39), 15.24* = 14.16 
2-3-4 Relay: 1:39.60*


----------



## PigsFTW (Jul 11, 2017)

*3x3:* 
17.95, (16.89), 18.80, 19.49, (19.98) = 18.75

*3x3 OH:* 
(54.79), 50.47, 51.21, 53.36, (39.19) = 51.68


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 11, 2017)

2x2: (4.331), 4.808, 5.602, (6.760) 4.752 = 5.054
3x3: (15.009), (12.823), 13.885, 13.487, 13.525 = 13.632
4x4: 52.064, (58.948), 57.845, (51.515), 52.074 = 53.994
5x5:
Megaminx: (1:39.476), 1:53.088, (1:55.499), 1:43.494, 1:52.625 = 1:49.736
Square-1: 37.527, 35.919, (DNF), (29.610), 32.830 = 35.425


----------



## martinvali (Jul 11, 2017)

2x2: 8.70, 8.48, (9.31), 7.25, (6.07) = 8.15


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 11, 2017)

*2x2: *(14.12) 13.58 11.19 (7.18) 7.43 = *10.73
3x3:
Pyraminx:
*


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 11, 2017)

*5x5x5*: 3:12.22, (3:18.19), 2:59.64, (2:54.17), 3:08.26 = *3:06.71
6x6x6*: (6:24.98), 6:05.85, (5:17.82), 6:22.34, 5:20.79 = *5:56.33
4x4x4*: (2:49.49), 2:11.65, 1:40.49+, 1:51.67, (1:28.44) = *1:54.61 *hopefully I got all my stupid errors for the week done in that average.
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *21:13.99*; 13.48, 35.50, 1:42.54, 3:16.35, 5:55.86, 9:30.24
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *11:28.66*; 22.79, 29.96, 1:54.46, 3:30.15, 5:11.28


----------



## bren077s (Jul 11, 2017)

Quick Question. How are these competitions actually scored? From the last post, I saw that each individual event has its own scoring, but how is the cumulative score calculated?


----------



## muchacho (Jul 11, 2017)

*2x2*: 6.21, (3.94), 7.19, 5.59, (9.56) = *6.33
3x3*: (16.53), 16.98, 16.94, (21.59), 16.71 = *16.88*
*3x3OH*: 28.99, 27.69, (30.92), (23.89), 29.96 = *28.88*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 11, 2017)

bren077s said:


> Quick Question. How are these competitions actually scored? From the last post, I saw that each individual event has its own scoring, but how is the cumulative score calculated?


Basically you get 1 point for each competitor you have a better result than in each event you compete in.
And then some ...

It's explained in the first post in the thread *Weekly Competition Overall Scoring Rules.*


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 11, 2017)

So this is what I've been doing today:
Pyraminx: 4.92, 7.28, 6.15, 5.09, 5.66=*5.64*
2x2: 6.47, 4.66, 5.14, 5.00, 4.67=*4.94*
Skewb: 14.66, 15.84, 15.05, 19.27, 17.33=*16.08*
Megaminx: 2:16.84, 2:27.84, 2:35.62, 2:33.05, 2:10.70=*2:25.85*
Kilominx: 1:48.79, 1:14.37, 1:04.07, 1:28.57, 49.17=*1:15.67*
Square-1: 1:59.09, 1:00.04, 1:27 68, 1:43.38, 1:35.67=*1:35.58*
4x4: 1:34.36, 1:47.02, 1:28.31, 1:48.91, 1:37.20=*1:39.53*
3x3: 11.95, 9.75, 13.38, 13.68, 14.83=*13.01*
3x3 OH: 37.76, 44.99, 40.97, 37.05, 41.03=*39.93*
2bld: 56.56, DNF, DNF=*56.56*
Match: 2:04.33, 1:58.55, DNF, 2:43.61, 1:49.87=*2:15.50*
234: *2:16.00*
5x5: 4:52.34, 4:50.93, 3:24.07, 3:34.63, 4:27.69=*4:17.75*
2345: *6:28.27*
Free points for everyone!


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 12, 2017)

2x2: (7.70), 7.15, 6.89, 6.44, (5.77) = 6.83
3x3: (18.90), 17.84, 17.93, (13.96), 17.74 = 17.84
4x4: (1:15.23), 1:12.96, 1:14.90, (1:06.55), 1:10.65 = 1:12.80
2x2 BLD: (39.66), (DNF), 26.64 = 26.64
3x3 OH: 42.88, 45.88, 51.52, 42.41, 38.73
2-3-4 Relay: 1:38.47
Pyraminx: 15.55, 11.46, (9.33), 11.48, (17.40) = 12.83
Skewb: 17.93, (DNF), 16.01, (12.71), 14.03 = 15.99


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 12, 2017)

3x3x3: 13.47, 13.58, (12.19), (13.76), 13.18 = 13.41
6x6x6: 4:29.88, (4:58.62), (4:26.15), 4:45.28, 4:29.78 = 4:34.98
Megaminx: (1:12.19), 1:07.53, (58.70), 1:02.14, 1:10.64 = 1:06.78
3x3x3 One Handed: 19.06, (21.13), 16.76, (14.88), 16.94 = 17.59
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 37


Spoiler: 37 Move Solution



Scramble: R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' L2 U' F' L2 U2 F2 U R'
Solution: z2 y' R2 U' F R2 B U2 B F2 R F R2 U' R' F2 U' F' U' F2 U F' U F U2 F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 F R' = 37 Moves

z2 y' // Being fail
R2 U' F R2 B U2 B F2 R // 2x2x3, 9
F R2 U' R' // EO, 5
F2 U' F' U' F2 // 2x3x3, 5
U F' U F U2 F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 F R' // 2GLL, 14
37


3x3x3 With Feet: 43.52, 47.36, (42.06), (58.53), 43.73 = 44.87


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Jul 12, 2017)

3x3 : (23.51), (31.15), 30.79, 24.24, 28.79 = 27.94
3x3OH : 2:10.09, 1:12.24, 1:11.78, 1:16.09, 1:30.92 = 1:19.75
3x3BLD : DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## arquillian (Jul 12, 2017)

Maybe I should get a kilominx for those sweet, sweet extra points...
2x2: (3.50), 3.25, 2.50, 2.52, (2.40) = 2.76
3x3: (14.07), 12.95, 10.70, (9.55), 11.27 = 11.64
4x4: 43.71, 48.22, (36.97), (49.22), 46.53 = 46.15
5x5: (1:30.32), 1:25.43, 1:22.53, 1:23.47, (1:19.60) = 1:23.81
6x6: 2:18.25, 2:25.93, (2:40.06), (2:15.67), 2:34.23 = 2:26.14
7x7: (3:16.77), 3:18.07, (3:41.11), 3:31.57, 3:32.08 = 3:27.24
OH: 20.46, 18.64, (22.26), 20.49, (16.18) = 19.86 whoa nice
2BLD: 24.74, 18.85, 16.48
3BLD: 1:02.89, DNF (36.98), 46.90
4BLD: 4:27.54 [1:56.57], DNS, DNS //gah memo fail, stupid easy scramble
5BLD: 14:03.00 [8:38.31], DNF (12:20.00 [6:58.91]), 10:24.00 [5:41.32]
MBLD: 16/17 35:32 unsolved cube is in wrong orientation wtf
Pyra: 4.33, 6.03, (3.93), 5.81, (8.22) = 5.39 wow
Mega: (1:18.65), (1:28.81), 1:20.20, 1:23.16, 1:27.35 = 1:23.57 //messed up last :/
Sq1: 21.97, (19.21), 23.52, (34.32), 20.39 = 21.96
Feet: (1:14.09 PLL skip), 1:27.12, 1:30.70, (1:34.89), 1:31.79 = 1:29.87
Clock: 41.80, 34.11, (33.98), 40.34, (42.30) = 38.75
Skewb: (17.12), (7.96), 11.04, 11.86, 14.09 = 12.33 //why do I even bother
Match the Scramble: 1:15.86, (1:10.98), 1:20.89, (1:43.33), 1:18.00 = 1:18.25
Relays-
2-4: 1:03.06
2-5: 2:36.20 :/
2-6: 5:04.56
2-7: 8:02.57 PB by about 40 seconds. Nice.
Mini Guildford: 6:09.36 //lovely 1:09 mega, horrible 1:39 5x5 ruined it
FMC: 39


Spoiler



solution:
F2 D L2 R' F U2 R2 U L U' R2 U L' U2 B U' B U B2 U2 B U B' R B' R' L' B L U R' B' R B' D' R' D U2 B
expl:
N: F2 D L2 R' F //2x2x2 (5/5)
I: B' U2 D' R D B R' B R //2x2x3 (9/14)
I: U' L' B' L //F2L-1 (4/18)
I: R B R' B U' B' U2 B2 U' B' U B' U2 L U' R2 U L' U' R2 U2 //F2L cancelled into antisune cancelled into A perm (21/39)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 12, 2017)

arquillian said:


> Making a post, will edit as and when I do events...
> 2x2:
> 3x3:
> 4x4:
> ...


Your not supposed to leave an empty post, if you at least do a short event with it then its ok.


----------



## arquillian (Jul 12, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Your not supposed to leave an empty post, if you at least do a short event with it then its ok.


Apologies, edited


----------



## João Santos (Jul 12, 2017)

*2x2: *4.65, (DNF), 6.06, 4.88, (2.60) = *5.19
3x3: *19.86, (16.87), 17.05, 17.62, (DNF) = *18.17
4x4: *(1:12.05), 1:10.97, 1:03.96, 1:04.55, (1:03.31) = *1:06.85
5x5: *2:09.20, (2:03.09), 2:11.56, (2:30.47), 2:08.88 = *2:09.88
6x6: *4:41.25, 4:39.86, (4:05.91), (4:42.55), 4:41.06 = *4:40.72
7x7: *7:18.95, 7:45.96, (DNF), (DNF), 7:43.08 = *DNF
OH: *29.05, 30.09, (27.77), 30.78, (42.08) = *29.73
Pyra: *4.40, 4.96, (4.23), (6.20), 6.01 = *5.12
Mega: *2:10.92, 1:46.54, (1:46.31), 1:47.78, (DNF) = *1:55.08
Skewb: (*7.69), (4.15), 4.55, 4.61, 4.89 = *4.66
SQ1: *32.08, 39.96, (41.10), 36.54, (30.01) = *36.19
Clock: (*30.94), 28.00, 28.99, 29.96, (25.91) = *28.99
Feet:* (3:05.27) 3:08.95, 3:11.54, 4:02.06, (5:21.95) = *3:27.51 (PB SINGLE AND AVERAGE)
Kilominx: *1:05.93, (59.93), 1:02.09, 1:03.87, (2:15.67) = *1:03.96 (PB SINGLE AND AVERAGE)
MiniGuildford: *8:31.08
*2x2BLD: *DNF(2:04.96), DNF (1:55.48), 3:03.56+2=3:05.56 = *3:05.56
2-4: *1:42.87
*2-5: *3:43.81
*2-6: *7:12.45
*2-7: *15:04.95


----------



## James Hake (Jul 12, 2017)

*2x2:* 5.26, 6.28, 6.45, (DNF), (2.39) = 6.00 average
*3x3: *12.28, (11.39), (20.30), 17.45, 12.51 = 14.08 average
*4x4: *(1:17.25), (1:39.27), 1:32.05, 1:36.94, 1:28.71 = 1:32.57 average
*5x5: *(2:50.97), 3:35.48, 3:04.42, (3:44.48), 3:06.78 = 3:15.56 average
*2BLD:
OH: *(23.75), 39.94, (DNF), 32.94, 33.39 = 35.42 average
*MTS:
FMC:
2-4:
2-5:
Clock: *24.95, DNF, 21.64, 32.63, DNF = DNF average
*Megaminx:
Pyraminx:
Square-1: *23.72, (17.30), 23.20, (25.84), 24.96 = 23.96 average
*Skewb: *(21.07), 11.83, (11.41), 14.49, 15.24 = 13.85 average
*Kibiminx:
Mini-Guildford:
*


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 13, 2017)

The website still had my times from last week entered, seems like there's a glitch. I deleted them, but I may not notice in the future if this happens again, because I do many events inconsistently.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 13, 2017)

222: 5.733, 6.175, 5.326, (6.540), (4.044) = 5.74
333: 15.966, 18.511, (18.715), 15.809, (13.586) = 16.76 // PLL skip on #1 and #4, CLL skip on #5 (_not a crime_)
OH: 31.463, 36.630, 34.747, (DNF(21.389)), (30.594) = 34.28 // dropped the cube on my keyboard on #4 during LL and the timer stopped 
MTS: (1:27.617), 1:06.837, (48.897), 58.042, 1:03.484 = 1:02.78
444: (1:04.244), (53.582), 56.548, 59.843, 1:01.219 = 59.20 // 4/5 OLL parity, 2/5 PLL parity
555: 1:56.282, (1:55.328), (2:08.216), 1:58.962, 1:58.443 = 1:57.89
Square-1: 34.244, 33.020, 39.643, (51.537), (32.626) = 35.63 // screwed up EP on all but the first solve lol
Megaminx: 1:54.096, 1:54.516, 2:01.317, (1:53.700), (2:15.507) = 1:56.64
2-4 relay: 1:38.338 // _seven_ F2L pairs on 333, how am I so good
2-5 relay: 3:30.559
2-6 relay: 7:10.289


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 13, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> The website still had my times from last week entered, seems like there's a glitch. I deleted them, but I may not notice in the future if this happens again, because I do many events inconsistently.


OK, thanks. I know that happens from time to time but have no idea why.

EDIT: could it be that you entered a result near 24:00 UTC nightshift Monday/Tuesday??
(I wonder what happens if you login before midnight and enter a result past midnight).


----------



## AndrewKimmey (Jul 13, 2017)

*2x2: *5.11, 5.98, (10.00), 6.75, (5.10) = 5.95 
*3x3: *19.90, 24.00, (15.48), (DNF), 19.30 = 21.07
*4x4: *1:14.82, 1:11.54, (1:06.21), 1:12.51, (1:19.14) = 1:12.96
*OH: *(3:29.18), 1:30.33, 1:31.40, 1:23.30, (1:17.49) = 1:28.34
*2-4: *1:38.09


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 14, 2017)

2x2: 2.45, 2.51, 2.37, 2.62, 3.23 = 2.53
3x3: 7.27, 9.50, 8.38, 7.43, 8.94 = 8.25 Wut?! PB!
4x4: 53.14, 54.38, 1:02.81, 1:00.35, 55.88 = 56.87
5x5: 2:32.58, 2:14.55, 2:11.54, 2:23.38, 2:22.22 = 2:20.05
3x3 OH: 31.14, 31.32, 32.60, 29.15, 24.04 = 30.54
Pyraminx: 4.18, 4.04, 5.75, 4.93, 4.84 = 4.65
Skewb: 6.04, 5.20, 5.23, 6.40, 5.15 = 5.81
Square-one: 18.36, 20.43, 22.54, 18.74, 19.67 = 19.61
2-4 Relay: 1:04.67


----------



## DuLe (Jul 14, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *34*



Spoiler: Solution



*F2 D R' L2 F R B' U' B U2 R D' R D2 B' R' B2 R B R' B R U' B' L' B L U D' B D B' D' U2*

N: F2 D R' // 2x2x1
N: L2 F // 2x2x2
N: R B' U' B U2 (P: U2) // 2x2x3
N: R D' R D // F2L-1
I: D B D' B' D (P: _D'_) // F2L
I: U' L' B' L B U R' B' R B' R' B2 R B // OLL + PLL


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Jul 15, 2017)

3x3: 20.77, 17.44, (21.20+2=23.20), 19.43, (16.51) = 19.21
4x4: (1:43.23), 1:47.08, 1:45.56, (1:52.07), 1:41.78 
Pyraminx : (16.73), 9.54, 10.01, 14.65, (8.97) = 11.40
OH: 46.88, 47.44, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## Jon Persson (Jul 17, 2017)

3x3: 21.468, 25.374, (29.390), (21.089), 24.672 = 23.838


----------



## zacuber42 (Jul 17, 2017)

*2x2x2:* (DNF(0.13)), 6.53, 5.68, 7.79, (4.62) = 6.67 
*3x3x3:* 16.92, 16.07, 15.81, (20.36), (15.80) = 16.27 
*Pyra:* 5.77, (4.56), 5.95+, 7.48, (10.28+) = 6.41


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jul 17, 2017)

3x3: 14.59, 13.90, 13.43, (12.78), (22.64) = 13.98

4x4: 1:01.95, (56.54), 1:02.75, (1:03.81), 1:03.59 = 1:02.77

Square 1: 50.85, (38.93), 43.89, 47.70, (57.03) = 47.49


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 17, 2017)

Moonwink Cuber said:


> 3x3: 20.77, 17.44, (21.20+2=23.20), 19.43, (16.51) = 19.21
> 4x4: (1:43.23), 1:47.08, 1:45.56, (1:52.07), 1:41.78
> Pyraminx : (16.73), 9.54, 10.01, 14.65, (8.97) = 11.40
> OH: 46.88, 47.44, DNF, DNF = DNF


Why do you only have 4 times for OH?


Moonwink Cuber said:


> 46.88, 47.44, DNF, DNF


----------



## OJ Cubing (Jul 17, 2017)

3x3: (13.87), 15.98, (39.28), 20.99, 17.84 = 18.27 //lmao


----------



## Alea (Jul 17, 2017)

*2x2:* 7.49, (11.28), 7.63, (5.67), 7.46 => *7.53
3x3: *(16.93), 19.35, 18.89, 19.06, (22.46) => *19.11*


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 17, 2017)

3x3: 27.84, (19.87) (30.27), 21.82, 23.19 = *24.29
*
Not a bad average, but inconsistent times. I messed up pretty bad on the first and third solves.


----------



## Bogdan (Jul 17, 2017)

2x2x2: (6.54), 5.71, 5.30, 6.02, (3.24)-> 5.68
3x3x3: 18.69, 17.64, (14.84), 20.18, (20.71)-> 18.84
2x2x2BLD: DNF, 1:34.71, 1:01.74-> 1:01.74
3x3x3OH: 29.91, (26.25), (37.01), 30.82, 35.49-> 32.07
sq-1: (48.45), (37.04), 46.76, 47.52, 48.27-> 47.52
skewb: (11.15), 8.35, 9.16, (7.70), 9.61-> 9.04
FMC: 31 moves


Spoiler



Solution: R D R' B' U B F' D' F L' D2 L2 D' L' D' F D' F D' F' D2 F D2 F2 D' F D F L' F' L

R D R' B' U B //2x2x2
F' D' F L' D2 L //2x2x3
L D' L' D' F //f2l-1
D' F D' F' D2 F D2 F' //f2l
F' D' F D F L' F' L //OLL
PLL skip


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 18, 2017)

2x2 - *5.29* Average: 5.62, 5.23, 5.03, (5.66), (3.76)
3x3 - *12.11* Average: (13.01), (11.20), 11.76, 12.40, 12.18
4x4 - *1:00.14* Average: 56.83, 1:01.34, 1:02.24, (1:13.02), (56.58)
5x5 - *2:00.47* Average: (2:07.15), 1:53.81, 2:04.22, 2:03.39, (1:48.56)
6x6 - *4:48.65* Average: 4:37.50, (4:29.26), 4:55.44, (6:36.08), 4:53.01
7x7 - *7:09.90 PB* Average: (6:54.56), 7:05.42, 7:11.38, (7:15.62), 7:12.91
3x3 OH - *22.70* Average: 22.80, (20.90), 23.12, 22.18, (23.15)
3x3 Feet - *2:52.64* Average: 3:00.22, (2:16.41), (3:12.96), 2:46.41, 2:51.29
3x3 FMC - *42* Moves


Spoiler: Reconstruction



(R D R') (B' U B) = 2x2 Block (6/6)
(F' D' F) (L' D2 L) = 2x2x3 Block (6/12)
(D2 F' D) F2 (L' F' L) = F2L-1 (7/19)
F (R' D R D') = EO (5/24)
(F' D' F D) F R F' = OLS (7/31)
(R2 F L') F2 (R F' R') F2 (L' R F) = J-Perm (11/42)


2-4 Relay - *1:19.15*
2-5 Relay - *4:24.00*
2-6 Relay - *8:11.84*

2-5 was bad (messed up edge pairing on 5x5), and OH was meh... everything else was pretty good


----------



## sqAree (Jul 18, 2017)

*OH:* (17.53), 21.90, 18.41, 18.68, (26.06) = *19.67*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 18, 2017)

i'm ill. results when i'm better.


----------



## h2f (Jul 18, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> i'm ill. results when i'm better.



I hope you will recover soon!


----------



## The Blockhead (Jul 18, 2017)

*2x2: 6.21*
(5.46, [5.11], [8.39+], 6.72, 6.46)
*3x3: 24.69*
([27.66], [21.69], 24.22, 25.19, 24.67)
*4x4: 1:26.65*
(1:30.88, [1:22.23], 1:23.82, [1:34.05], 1:25.25)
*5x5: 2:31.15*
(2:38.47, [2:18.73], 2:29.19, [2:39.01], 2:25.78)
*6x6: 5:14.94*
(5:10.46, [4:44.72], 5:35.13, 4:59.23, [5:52.09])
*7x7: 7:36.34*
([7:23.26], 7:37.85, 7:28.03, [8:40.02], 7:43.14)
*3x3 OH: 58.04*
(54.85, 1:05.71, 53.56, [49.82], [1:07.51])
*2-4: 2:03.82
2-5: 4:20.34
2-6: 9:23.54
2-7: 16:25.25
Clock: 25.62*
(25.60, 25.87, 25.39, [23.61], [27.55])
*Mega: 2:54.63*
(2:59.90, [3:06.32], 2:56.93, [2:44.40], 2:47.06+)
*Pyra: 16.36*
(14.19, 17.93, [10.52], 16.97, [19.05])
*Square-1: 2:40.86*
(2:15.47, 2:58.47, [3:05.17], 2:48.64, [1:39.94])
*Skewb: 15.87*
(16.89, 14.91, [12.57], [20.74+], 15.81)
*Kilominx: 1:07.78*
(1:09.23, [1:31.21], 59.00, [53.99], 1:15.10)
*Mini Guildford: 11:15.01*


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 19, 2017)

Multi: 8/11 in 31:26.50 [18:56/12:30]
Getting used to corner comms still, but all the mistakes were edges


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 19, 2017)

OK then: results for week 28: congrats to arquillian, Christopher and cuberkid!

*2x2x2*(42)

 2.53 Competition Cuber
 2.76 arquillian
 2.81 cuberkid10
 3.12 ExultantCarn
 3.14 jaysammey777
 3.68 ichcubegern
 4.07 Tx789
 4.21 Metallic Silver
 4.31 Christopher_Cabrera
 4.42 DGCubes
 4.49 giorgi
 4.94 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 5.05 Ordway Persyn
 5.10 Jonsa87
 5.12 qaz
 5.15 CornerCutter
 5.20 João Santos
 5.25 Awder
 5.29 EmperorZant
 5.68 Bogdan
 5.74 xyzzy
 5.95 AndrewKimmey
 6.00 James Hake
 6.21 The Blockhead
 6.33 muchacho
 6.48 Bubbagrub
 6.67 zacuber42
 6.83 LegendaryMJS
 7.04 ComputerGuy365
 7.53 Alea
 7.58 Kenneth Svendson
 7.61 DVcuber
 8.02 bren077s
 8.14 martinvali
 8.26 PigsFTW
 8.52 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.81 obelisk477
 9.13 Mike Hughey
 10.37 kprox1994
 10.53 Jacck
 10.73 FireCuber
 13.07 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(51)

 8.25 Competition Cuber
 9.02 cuberkid10
 10.14 FastCubeMaster
 11.38 qaz
 11.56 ichcubegern
 11.64 arquillian
 11.92 Keroma12
 12.11 EmperorZant
 12.49 DGCubes
 12.68 obelisk477
 13.00 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 13.10 Metallic Silver
 13.41 GenTheThief
 13.63 Ordway Persyn
 13.77 Christopher_Cabrera
 13.90 YoAkshYo
 13.97 AidanNoogie
 14.08 James Hake
 14.14 giorgi
 14.34 Jonsa87
 14.69 ExultantCarn
 15.07 Mikel
 15.15 CornerCutter
 16.03 Kenneth Svendson
 16.27 zacuber42
 16.58 Tx789
 16.76 xyzzy
 16.77 Awder
 16.88 muchacho
 17.84 LegendaryMJS
 18.18 João Santos
 18.27 OJ Cubing
 18.75 PigsFTW
 18.84 Bogdan
 18.94 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.10 Alea
 19.21 Moonwink Cuber
 21.07 AndrewKimmey
 21.34 DVcuber
 21.70 Mike Hughey
 22.52 ComputerGuy365
 23.83 Jon Persson
 24.28 xbrandationx
 24.69 The Blockhead
 24.98 Bubbagrub
 25.59 kprox1994
 26.44 arbivara
 27.94 Aaditya Sikder
 34.78 Jacck
 36.69 MatsBergsten
 54.22 bren077s
*4x4x4*(32)

 30.96 cuberkid10
 41.30 jaysammey777
 44.88 ichcubegern
 46.15 arquillian
 52.87 Christopher_Cabrera
 53.99 Ordway Persyn
 56.36 Jonsa87
 56.87 Competition Cuber
 58.09 obelisk477
 59.20 xyzzy
 1:00.14 EmperorZant
 1:02.76 AidanNoogie
 1:06.49 João Santos
 1:06.64 Kenneth Svendson
 1:08.97 giorgi
 1:12.84 LegendaryMJS
 1:12.96 AndrewKimmey
 1:13.12 Mikel
 1:18.45 PigsFTW
 1:19.34 CornerCutter
 1:19.38 Metallic Silver
 1:22.55 Awder
 1:26.65 The Blockhead
 1:26.72 YoAkshYo
 1:32.57 James Hake
 1:34.25 DVcuber
 1:37.64 Mike Hughey
 1:39.53 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 1:45.29 Moonwink Cuber
 1:54.60 One Wheel
 2:02.93 Jacck
 2:08.93 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:09.05 cuberkid10
 1:23.81 arquillian
 1:29.92 FastCubeMaster
 1:36.34 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:38.13 jaysammey777
 1:57.89 xyzzy
 1:58.82 obelisk477
 2:00.47 EmperorZant
 2:09.88 João Santos
 2:11.58 Kenneth Svendson
 2:20.05 Competition Cuber
 2:31.15 The Blockhead
 2:32.61 Awder
 2:48.17 Mike Hughey
 3:06.71 One Wheel
 3:09.54 Jacck
 3:15.56 James Hake
 3:51.55 MatsBergsten
 4:17.75 JustAnotherGenericCuber
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:26.14 arquillian
 2:37.64 cuberkid10
 3:16.93 jaysammey777
 3:17.68 Christopher_Cabrera
 4:34.98 GenTheThief
 4:40.72 João Santos
 4:41.79 obelisk477
 4:48.65 EmperorZant
 5:14.94 The Blockhead
 5:36.66 RyuKagamine
 5:56.33 One Wheel
 6:16.98 Jacck
 8:16.53 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(10)

 3:27.24 arquillian
 4:19.00 Keroma12
 4:57.35 Christopher_Cabrera
 7:09.90 EmperorZant
 7:36.34 The Blockhead
 7:48.30 Kenneth Svendson
 8:46.86 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF jaysammey777
 DNF João Santos
*3x3 one handed*(35)

 16.91 qaz
 17.59 GenTheThief
 17.99 ichcubegern
 19.53 cuberkid10
 19.66 sqAree
 19.86 arquillian
 20.82 Christopher_Cabrera
 21.15 FastCubeMaster
 21.80 YoAkshYo
 22.52 jaysammey777
 22.70 EmperorZant
 23.11 Metallic Silver
 24.92 Keroma12
 25.36 DGCubes
 28.88 muchacho
 29.97 João Santos
 30.54 Competition Cuber
 31.82 obelisk477
 32.07 Bogdan
 34.28 xyzzy
 35.19 ExultantCarn
 35.42 James Hake
 35.89 Bubbagrub
 39.19 Kenneth Svendson
 39.92 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 41.37 CornerCutter
 43.72 LegendaryMJS
 51.68 PigsFTW
 53.55 Deri Nata Wijaya
 56.72 DVcuber
 58.04 The Blockhead
 1:14.31 Jacck
 1:19.75 Aaditya Sikder
 1:28.34 AndrewKimmey
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 44.87 GenTheThief
 47.57 Elo13
 59.20 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:16.92 Bubbagrub
 1:29.87 arquillian
 2:52.64 EmperorZant
 3:27.52 João Santos
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 16.48 arquillian
 24.34 MatsBergsten
 26.64 LegendaryMJS
 31.41 Christopher_Cabrera
 37.03 Deri Nata Wijaya
 42.57 ichcubegern
 56.07 DVcuber
 56.56 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 1:01.74 Bogdan
 1:08.13 Jacck
 3:03.56 João Santos
 DNF obelisk477
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 46.90 arquillian
 1:16.31 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:31.81 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:39.91 obelisk477
 1:53.95 Mike Hughey
 1:57.20 YoAkshYo
 3:29.38 Jacck
 5:12.29 DVcuber
 7:28.49 RyuKagamine
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Aaditya Sikder
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 4:27.54 arquillian
 7:06.74 MatsBergsten
 7:15.34 Mike Hughey
 7:36.60 Christopher_Cabrera
 9:14.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
14:12.36 Jacck
15:45.76 obelisk477
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

10:24.00 arquillian
12:36.07 Christopher_Cabrera
16:25.56 MatsBergsten
17:09.24 Mike Hughey
18:41.51 Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

46:54.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

58:45.60 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

16/17 (35:32)  arquillian
15/15 (52:38)  Deri Nata Wijaya
9/9 (52:33)  MatsBergsten
8/11 (31:26)  Keroma12
5/6 (32:53)  Jacck
3/6 (43:39)  FastCubeMaster
 DNF DVcuber
 DNF obelisk477
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 58.95 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:02.78 xyzzy
 1:18.25 arquillian
 2:15.50 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 2:24.90 obelisk477
 2:34.39 Jacck
 DNF cuberkid10
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 50.28 cuberkid10
 1:03.06 arquillian
 1:04.67 Competition Cuber
 1:06.40 ichcubegern
 1:09.79 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:19.15 EmperorZant
 1:22.06 Awder
 1:35.81 obelisk477
 1:36.31 Metallic Silver
 1:38.09 AndrewKimmey
 1:38.33 xyzzy
 1:38.47 LegendaryMJS
 1:39.60 CornerCutter
 1:42.87 João Santos
 1:49.76 Kenneth Svendson
 2:03.82 The Blockhead
 2:16.00 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 2:44.59 ComputerGuy365
 3:06.66 Jacck
 3:11.48 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:10.20 cuberkid10
 2:36.20 arquillian
 2:52.36 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:29.04 obelisk477
 3:30.55 xyzzy
 3:39.96 Kenneth Svendson
 3:43.81 João Santos
 4:12.07 Awder
 4:20.34 The Blockhead
 4:24.00 EmperorZant
 6:24.48 Jacck
 6:28.27 JustAnotherGenericCuber
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(10)

 5:04.56 arquillian
 6:00.36 Christopher_Cabrera
 7:10.28 xyzzy
 7:12.45 João Santos
 8:02.83 obelisk477
 8:11.84 EmperorZant
 9:23.54 The Blockhead
 9:33.93 Kenneth Svendson
11:28.66 One Wheel
13:12.58 Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(7)

 8:02.57 arquillian
11:06.20 Christopher_Cabrera
15:04.95 João Santos
16:25.25 The Blockhead
16:38.30 Kenneth Svendson
21:13.99 One Wheel
21:14.10 Jacck
*MiniGuildford*(5)

 6:09.36 arquillian
 6:17.19 Christopher_Cabrera
 8:31.08 João Santos
11:15.01 The Blockhead
15:21.65 Jacck
*Kilominx*(6)

 27.24 Metallic Silver
 30.91 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:03.96 João Santos
 1:07.78 The Blockhead
 1:15.67 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 6:49.70 Jacck
*Skewb*(22)

 4.68 João Santos
 4.97 Metallic Silver
 5.49 Competition Cuber
 6.52 jaysammey777
 6.63 ichcubegern
 6.74 cuberkid10
 6.84 qaz
 6.98 DGCubes
 7.27 Tx789
 7.74 Bubbagrub
 9.04 Bogdan
 10.02 Christopher_Cabrera
 10.78 Awder
 12.33 arquillian
 13.85 James Hake
 13.87 Kenneth Svendson
 14.16 CornerCutter
 15.87 The Blockhead
 15.99 LegendaryMJS
 16.07 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 26.52 MatsBergsten
 27.14 Jacck
*Clock*(12)

 8.59 jaysammey777
 10.61 cuberkid10
 12.75 Christopher_Cabrera
 13.75 Awder
 18.28 Kenneth Svendson
 19.28 Tx789
 25.62 The Blockhead
 28.20 Jacck
 28.98 João Santos
 38.75 arquillian
 DNF qaz
 DNF James Hake
*Pyraminx*(21)

 2.69 DGCubes
 4.24 jaysammey777
 4.65 Competition Cuber
 4.97 Awder
 5.12 João Santos
 5.19 CornerCutter
 5.39 arquillian
 5.42 ichcubegern
 5.58 Christopher_Cabrera
 5.63 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 5.90 Tx789
 6.02 YoAkshYo
 6.40 zacuber42
 7.18 Kenneth Svendson
 10.16 Metallic Silver
 10.21 obelisk477
 11.40 Moonwink Cuber
 12.83 LegendaryMJS
 14.36 Jacck
 15.97 Bubbagrub
 16.36 The Blockhead
*Megaminx*(13)

 1:06.77 GenTheThief
 1:08.83 jaysammey777
 1:08.86 cuberkid10
 1:20.90 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:23.57 arquillian
 1:42.57 Metallic Silver
 1:49.73 Ordway Persyn
 1:54.46 obelisk477
 1:55.08 João Santos
 1:56.64 xyzzy
 2:25.91 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 2:54.63 The Blockhead
 4:24.65 Jacck
*Square-1*(23)

 13.63 cuberkid10
 14.48 Isaac Lai
 19.15 Tx789
 19.42 ichcubegern
 19.61 Competition Cuber
 19.71 DGCubes
 21.96 arquillian
 23.96 James Hake
 24.06 jaysammey777
 27.08 Christopher_Cabrera
 35.42 Ordway Persyn
 35.63 xyzzy
 36.19 João Santos
 36.62 Metallic Silver
 37.56 Bubbagrub
 47.05 CornerCutter
 47.52 Bogdan
 1:00.03 Mike Hughey
 1:08.76 Kenneth Svendson
 1:19.10 Jacck
 1:29.74 RyuKagamine
 1:35.35 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 2:40.86 The Blockhead
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

31 jaysammey777
31 Bogdan
32 obelisk477
34 DuLe
37 Jacck
37 GenTheThief
39 Mike Hughey
39 arquillian
40 Christopher_Cabrera
42 EmperorZant
DNF  Bubbagrub

*Contest results*

478 arquillian
417 Christopher_Cabrera
324 cuberkid10
272 João Santos
262 jaysammey777
249 Competition Cuber
248 ichcubegern
245 obelisk477
221 EmperorZant
214 Jacck
203 Metallic Silver
187 xyzzy
181 Kenneth Svendson
168 JustAnotherGenericCuber
168 DGCubes
162 The Blockhead
147 Awder
140 GenTheThief
140 qaz
139 CornerCutter
132 Ordway Persyn
130 Mike Hughey
130 MatsBergsten
129 James Hake
129 Tx789
122 Keroma12
119 Bogdan
112 FastCubeMaster
111 LegendaryMJS
109 Deri Nata Wijaya
106 YoAkshYo
96 Bubbagrub
96 Jonsa87
94 ExultantCarn
92 giorgi
79 AndrewKimmey
73 DVcuber
71 muchacho
63 AidanNoogie
62 PigsFTW
59 zacuber42
52 Mikel
39 One Wheel
38 Moonwink Cuber
35 sqAree
35 ComputerGuy365
34 Alea
26 Isaac Lai
25 RyuKagamine
23 OJ Cubing
20 Aaditya Sikder
18 DuLe
16 bren077s
15 kprox1994
13 Jon Persson
12 xbrandationx
11 martinvali
10 Elo13
8 arbivara
4 FireCuber


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 19, 2017)

h2f said:


> I hope you will recover soon!


Thanks (all of you) .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 19, 2017)

I have not forgotten Gift Card Lottery. Just had to sneeze and wipe my nose first ...

60 competitors, not bad . This weeks random number (1 to 60) is 11!
That means the winner is: *Metallic Silver!!*
*Congratulations!*


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 20, 2017)

I wonder which is a better way to earn points: Earn points by beating a lot of competitors or doing a lot of events.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 20, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I wonder which is a better way to earn points: Earn points by beating a lot of competitors or doing a lot of events.


Definitely by doing a lot of events. As hard as I try I can never beat Christopher  Although of course the best is to have a combination of both.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 20, 2017)

Isaac Lai said:


> Definitely by doing a lot of events. As hard as I try I can never beat Christopher  Although of course the best is to have a combination of both.


But then again, in 3x3 for example, if you do good, you can get 50+ points for beating them.


----------



## arquillian (Jul 20, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I wonder which is a better way to earn points: Earn points by
> beating a lot of competitors or doing a lot of events.


Doing almost everything seems to be working for me haha


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 20, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I wonder which is a better way to earn points: Earn points by beating a lot of competitors or doing a lot of events.


They're both legitimate strategies, but you won't actually win without both.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 21, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> They're both legitimate strategies, but you won't actually win without both.


That's right. The easiest way to collect points to begin with is doing several events.
To win or get to the podium you have to be good and doing many events.


----------



## Alea (Jul 24, 2017)

*2x2:* 6.77, (5.54), (12.07), 6.94, 7.12 => *6.95
3x3:* (26.01), 21.01, 18.12, 20.41, (16.39)=>*19.85
4x4:* (1:10.37), 1:17.26, 1:12.11, (1:17.48), 1:13.02=> *1:14.13
5x5:* (1:54.08), 2:19.95, (2:26.98), 2:16.90, 2:20.58=> *2:19.15
6x6:* (4:55.80), 4:07.13, 4:07.11, 4:21.23, (4:01.76)=> *4:11.83
7x7:* (7:20.44), 7:13.97, (6:48.15), 7:12.63, 7:07.04=>* 7:11.22
2BLD:* 1:02.74, 1:18.09, DNF =>*1:02.74
3BLD:* DNF(4:11.38), DNF(6:03.70), DNF(5:56.74) =>*DNF*
*OH:* 32.08, (32.81), 32.69, 27.86, (23.72)=> *30.88
Feet:* (4:55.53), (2:58.14), 3:25.72, 3:50.91, 4:01.04=> *3:45.90
MTS:* 2:29.24, (2:20.09), (3:32.80), 2:46.84, 2:42.69 =>*2:39.60*
*2-4: 1:44.44
2-5: 4:50.25* //2x2 pop fml
*2-6: DNF* //6x6 pop...
*2-7: 15:37.60
Kilo: *1:10.85, 1:09.63, (57.97), (1:22.20), 1:08.30=> *1:09.60
Mega:* 1:53.60, 2:06.08, 2:04.43, (1:47.02), (2:08.62)=> *2:01.38
Pyra:* 6.91, (11.75), (4.71), 7.51, 10.01=>* 8.15
SQ-1:* 1:01.80, (1:19.22), (57.33), 1:09.50, 1:07.71=>*1:06.34
Skewb:* (13.46), (10.24), 10.90, 10.28, 12.08=> *11.09*


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 24, 2017)

Alea said:


> *2x2:* 6.77, (5.54), (12.07), 6.94, 7.12 => *6.95
> 3x3:* (26.01), 21.01, 18.12, 20.41, (16.39)=>*19.85
> 4x4:* (1:10.37), 1:17.26, 1:12.11, (1:17.48), 1:13.02=> *1:14.13
> 5x5:* (1:54.08), 2:19.95, (2:26.98), 2:16.90, 2:20.58=> *2:19.15
> ...



You probably meant to post this in this week's competition?


----------



## Alea (Jul 24, 2017)

Yep, I guess so. And now it means I had the wrong thread in favorites and probably used the wrong scrambles. Fml.


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Aug 7, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Why do you only have 4 times for OH?


Because it would have been a dnf average anyway


----------

